# Happy 62nd Birthday Al Hansen



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Now you go and have yourself a most wonderful 62nd birthday Al Hansen. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

*-band-* -^*^*^*- OOO°)OO


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Happy birthday to you Al Hansen. 

Try to do only cool stuff to-day! :O_D: -8/- -|\O- :rotfl: :\Ou: O*-- *\-\* _O- -oooo- *OOO* 

Have a good one man!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday! 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday *Al*!!!!!

We decided to get together and sing you a song. Enjoy!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. The song was beeeuuutiful Bax. Lets see, did my laundry, ate some breakfast, listening to some music( Animals, Robert Plant) and loaded up a 100 .223's. My honey gave me a $50 gift card to Sportsman. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

62nd? Again? 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Al!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Al.
Do something fun!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

-^*^*^*- 

Have a good one Al !


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday I hope you have a great day. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Feliz Cumpleaños Alberto!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy birthday, Al.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Better late than never. Happy Birthday AL.


----------

